# 30 hp johnson on my 14 ft v guide tracker



## Skully (Aug 11, 2013)

Well all I can say is sometimes you take a shot at a deal and it works out and some don't. So this is my story. I guy was advertising a 30 hp johnson with controls on craogslist so I make him a pitch for a trade. I go to his house to check out the motor. It has 140 psi in both cylinder and spark good spark. I hook up my battery and gas and try to start it gas in carb starter won't turn but slow. I get it to sputter and do the deal.. I bring it home pull the starter take it apart cleaned the rust and crud out and she turns like new. electric primer giving me heartach so I take it aprt clean it and find it was assebled wrong so now it works. Bring the boat to the lake and its spitting gas out the carb. Back to the house pull the carb pull the intake and wallah broken reed valve mo problem replace reed valve. Back to the lake fire her up and bammm 28 mph and tearin up the lake oh yea sweeet victory.. And its a long shaft so I had a transom elevator fabricated for 55 buck all aluminum.. less then 100.00 plus the trade and this 1985 30 hp is worth some bucks but she's a keeper. The moral of the story is this never give up if man made it it will break but if man made it man can fix it..There are tons of such motors out there that people don;t know how to deal with... grab some tools go online read and you can do it. Do you think these marine machanics can keep all that info in there heads nooooo they have to read and hit a book well i don't make 90.00 an hour and i have a hard time paying someone that and i learned how to read too. My spelling may leave much to be desired but hey the motor runs...


----------



## Gitzet (Aug 11, 2013)

=D> 

Good for you!


----------



## Skully (Aug 14, 2013)

I will get some picks up of the 30 hp as soon as I freshin it up with a little paint and some new decals but the boat screams fast. Now I can add some more shtuff to it and not worry about getting out of my own way, been thinking about a center console instead of the sit down side console I have now pics to follow....


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 15, 2013)

Good work!! Makes me optomistic about the 1994 50/35 Johnson jet my buddy and I are currently in the middle of rebuilding. Hoping to get to the point tonight or this weekend where we can start her for the first time!! [-o<


----------



## Skully (Aug 15, 2013)

Jet they kinda got me puzzeled never messed with one or actually seen one in person.. Please post some pics and info on your progress as you move foward I would think that the power head would be as all power heads but its in the lower unit were all the jet schtuff is...


----------



## BigTerp (Aug 16, 2013)

Theres a few pictures in my build thread. Nothing to detailed though.

It's exactly the same as a prop drive motor except for the lower end. The lower end is pretty simple and straight forward, IMO. Basically there are no gears. A impeller is driven directly by the drive shaft which pulls in water through the jet pump and shoots it out the back. Heres a pretty good explanation and diagram.

https://www.trouttandsons.com/Jet_Units/Jet_Units.html

I'm putting one on my boat because the portion of the river I run is very shallow. We do a lot of waterfowl hunting and most of our hunting holes are accessed through shallow areas.

My buddy and I got the motor to the point of starting last night. Turned it over a few times and the compression sounds awesome. Just need to get some new fuel lines and she'll be ready to start!!

Get some pics up of your boat/motor. I'm curious to see it!!


----------

